

Mike Daisey goes after Apple, the late Steve Jobs - theoj
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/Mike-Daisey-goes-after-Apple-apf-2036183637.html?x=0&.v=1

======
theoj
>> What he found was horrific labor conditions, impossibly long hours and the
use of crippling, repetitive motions. He met very young factory workers whose
joints in their hands were damaged because they performed the same action
thousands of times a shift.

>> "When the design is really good, it connects to the human and actually
creates empathy with the devices, so it's really absurd how there's no empathy
between the people running the company and their own workers," says Daisey.

